# Ridley Icarus...anybody have one?



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

Just saw a Ridley Icarus SLS with Sram Apex group. Looks like a nice bike at a nice price. Looking to get back into some riding, maybe try some races next season. Does anybody have this bike? Comments?


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I think most of the Ridley road bikes have similar geometry. I bought a Damocles early this year and it instantly became my favorite bike. The Icarus is basically an Excalibur with an Al main triangle instead of carbon. I'm not a fan of Al bikes but with the carbon fork and rear stays it could ride nice. If the bike fits I think you could do a lot worse.


----------



## Alpha-Q (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been wanting to get that frame too. The problem is its an entry level frame right? Don't want to upgrade in the near future.


----------



## onesixty (Feb 26, 2011)

Thinking of getting one, too. .


----------

